# Home Built Self Propelled Log-Splitter



## mechnut (May 24, 2010)

Posted these Pics in another thread a few months back. Just thought i'd start a thread for this old project.

















Built this Splitter about 2 years ago when the engine on our trail-able splitter blew up. Decided to do a little upgrading when we replaced the engine and have a little fun. Now we don't have to haul a tractor to pull the splitter through the woods, or a hauler to haul the wood, when we cut away from home.....


----------



## mga (May 24, 2010)

no kidding.....excellent build!!

how did you configure the front steering?


----------



## mechnut (May 24, 2010)

*Some Explaining*

By the way:

The rear end is the transmission/differential/final drives from a 1940 Allis Chalmers Model C that we had been using as a parts tractor. 

The Engine is a 13hp PowerTrain Industrial Series horizontal shaft engine.

The splitter cylinder is a steering cylinder off of a Caterpillar front end loader, it's a 5" piston, 30" stroke, with a 2" rod. 

The front wheels are steered hydraulically and controlled via a spool valve, and the entire splitter assembly/beam is raised and lowered over the hauling area with another cylinder.

We only use the splitter in a vertical position since that's what we prefer for loading and speed reasons..... 



any questions just ask, more pics to come.....


----------



## mechnut (May 24, 2010)

Patching the frame together
















The Beam/Cylinder Assembly 







Sorry about the low quality shots here, this was an older camera....


----------



## mechnut (May 24, 2010)

Some Finished Components Ready For Paint.





Frame





Modified rear end to allow for rear engine power input instead of front input....





Our homemade spindle and kingpins on the front axle. Calculations showed that we needed 15 degrees of offset to get the proper camber and ensure proper steering of the tires....


----------



## mechnut (May 24, 2010)

*Painted Parts*

OSHA Approved Safety Yellow















My little brother standing beside the Beam it is about 6' or higher....


----------



## mechnut (May 24, 2010)

*Assembly*






Beginning Assembly of the rear end






We've got tires!






Front axle installed.....






Frame with axles, wheels, and splitter beam..






Different angle......


----------



## mechnut (May 24, 2010)

*Hydraulics and final assembly*






The three spool control valve, 70 GPM filter, and top of the reservoir.






The Steering Cylinder and Hoses...






Splitter lifting cylinder and hydraulic hoses waiting for some prettier routing....






Rear View with engine and seat installed....







Different view with splitter beam in the deployed position.....


----------



## mechnut (May 24, 2010)

*Finished*

So heres the finished product.... What does everyone think?


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ (May 24, 2010)

Very nice, way to go!!!

looks like it does everything in one shot...good idea


----------



## cassandrasdaddy (May 24, 2010)

*nice!*

wanna sell it?


----------



## mechnut (May 24, 2010)

*On sales*

This unit isn't for sale but we've spent the last year and a half designing and prototyping this baby's replacement.... 

The new model makes this one look like a hunk of junk, and it does way more stuff.... We are only a few weeks away from it's inaugural test drive and if everything works in real life like it does on paper and in my computer simulations then we will defiantly be looking to market these things......


I would show some pictures and 3D models but our patents are still processing so it's hush hush on the design features for now. But hopefully soon we'll be advertising....


----------



## RAMROD48 (May 24, 2010)

Man if that had a log gathering feature (ie: a winch) and saw...a self propelled processor....hmmm the ideas are running wild in my head....


----------



## mechnut (May 24, 2010)

A winch was in the original plans, just never got added, there's even an extra spool valve in the controls for it that never got used.

As for a saw.... we don't really operate that way, between me, my dad, and my 2 brothers and our 10 chain saws we usually make short work of anything we want to cut. We also cut firewood all over our county so that's the main reason for staying mobile and light. Also this area is mostly hilly terrain and we're often negotiating rough wooded ares.... so even if we built a processor, setting it up and operating it would be more hassle than help...


----------



## mdotis (May 24, 2010)

*Now if it would just dump*

If the bed would just dump the wood out so you did not have to unload it that would be way cool. Also the splitter should be on the other end so you do not have to carry the wood all the way around to load it. But I guess you could split first and then turn the unit around to load it. However this is the coolest thing I have seen in sometime. It would replace the ATV and wagon I use in one simple machine. If the price was right I would be very very interested. Cannot wait to see the new one.


----------



## mechnut (May 24, 2010)

*Dump bed*

New unit definitely has dump capabilities.....

as for splitter placement.... it could be a little closer, i'll give you that...
when we use it there are always at least 2 of us so one person loads the wood and operates the splitter, the other pulls the split stuff off and chucks it in the basket area.


----------



## mdotis (May 24, 2010)

*I always work alone or almost always*

That is why my point of view is a little different. But like I said it would not be much of a problem to turn the unit around and load after splitting. Or maybe make one of the side panels by the splitter open up so you could just toss the chunks in there. 

I cannot wait to see the new version.


----------



## 1harlowr (May 24, 2010)

I'd love to have soemthing like that. Give you another 10-20 years and the splitter would be on the front where the splits just drop in the wagon


----------



## mga (May 24, 2010)

again, man, excellent build.

be sure to post pics of the newer one.


----------



## mechnut (May 24, 2010)

*Thanks*

Thanks to everyone so far for the comments.

I promise i'll have pics of the new version as soon as possible.

I'll tell you now that it will be fully hydrostatic, and have a grader-blade/snowplow option as well as an optional hydraulic stump grinder.

Fully hydraulic dump bed with 2000+ lb capacity

fast and power-full splitter.

and a really comfortable throne for operating her


----------



## CrappieKeith (May 24, 2010)

What a fun series of pics!


----------



## redprospector (May 24, 2010)

Pretty cool!!
I like it. Way to use your head.

Andy


----------



## DUGs-sawshop (May 24, 2010)

NIce looking rig. I know it takes alot of work to put something like that together. Kudos to you.


----------



## Steve NW WI (May 24, 2010)

Very nice, outta the box thinking if I ever saw it. Now if only that wasn't an AC rearend 

If you ever drop a tree on it, it sure won't be because you didn't see it!

Looking forward to version 2, and having goofy ideas running through my head as well!

Rep sent!


----------



## Ductape (May 24, 2010)

I like that you added a trailer hitch so you can easily tow your splitter out to the woods with it. Oh, wait............... never mind !


----------



## Locust Cutter (May 24, 2010)

*Additional Possibility*

If you had eith a pto, a fluid drive, or a pulley setup, it would be very easy to spin an electrical generator as well if you had a need for it (chain grinder, dremel tool,...) or a simple air compressor (flat tires, saw cleanup,...) just a couple of thoughts from one scheming gearhead to another,... A small kubota or similar 3 cyl. diesel might be awesome for that (especially in the winter).


----------



## mechnut (May 24, 2010)

*Don't go Knocking AC now!*



Steve NW WI said:


> Very nice, outta the box thinking if I ever saw it. Now if only that wasn't an AC rearend
> 
> If you ever drop a tree on it, it sure won't be because you didn't see it!
> 
> ...



Hey now, Allis Chalmers was one of the most advanced tractor manufacturing companies of it's day. They were light years ahead of John Deere in the 40's and 50's, especially in terms of the engine, hydraulic systems, live power, .... oh wait.... every aspect...... 



Thanks for the rep by the way!!


----------



## Steve NW WI (May 24, 2010)

mechnut said:


> Hey now, Allis Chalmers was one of the most advanced tractor manufacturing companies of it's day. They were light years ahead of John Deere in the 40's and 50's, especially in terms of the engine, hydraulic systems, live power, .... oh wait.... every aspect......
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the rep by the way!!



I only bash AC because of them little teeny tires they put on big tractors and their :censored: hand brakes on the older ones. At least my Farmall and Massey Harris have the brakes where god intended them to be, down by the right foot.

Allis was a product of the great state of Wisconsin, ya know!

Heck, everyone had JD beat back in the two-lunger day, and on rare occasions, the green underwear crowd will even admit it. I think my next old tractor will be green, but it's gonna be one of them smooth running Oliver sixes that you can balance a dime on top of while it's running.

(Pause to wait for the Deereheads to come running to beat the gospel according to John D into me )


----------



## mechnut (May 24, 2010)

HaHAHa,

ok, i only replied because i thought you were one of those green underwearing, card carrying, Deerites...

The hand brakes on the Model C did suck, but AC but pedals on some of them, so we put a set on our C, My WD has foot pedals where they should be... 

We had an oliver on the farm it was nice, until one time a timing chain broke, whipped around and sliced all the engine electric cables in half.....

right now my little brother swears by Steiger, which is all well and good as long as you need no PTO and have thousands of acres to plow....



anyway i'm getting off topic,
i am also a Farmall and massey fan, just not so big on the old Deeres.....


----------



## NeoTree (May 24, 2010)

Mechnut where'd ya study engineering at. I'm working on my BSME at U Akron and have been thinking about making a log splitter of some sort for my senior project.

Nice job looks great.


----------



## mechnut (May 24, 2010)

*Engineering*

Neo...

I'm finishing up my bachelors at Youngstown State. Looks like you and I are neighbors.....


----------



## NeoTree (May 25, 2010)

mechnut said:


> Neo...
> 
> I'm finishing up my bachelors at Youngstown State. Looks like you and I are neighbors.....



Cool, I've done a good amount of cutting out that way this year.


----------



## RAMROD48 (May 25, 2010)

Again its a really awesome idea....

if I did it, the splitter would be in front less work, and it would dump to the side....but thats just what I would do...


----------



## mechnut (May 25, 2010)

*to the side..*

do you mean pivot the splitter over the side, or dump the bed over the side, cause dumping the bed over the side would likely end with a rolled over splitter...


----------



## cassandrasdaddy (May 25, 2010)

*side dump*

would require an outrigger of some sort but i can see some advantages in a real production oriented outfit


----------



## Curlycherry1 (May 25, 2010)

We have gobs of trucks around here that dump off their sides and none of them have outriggers. Some dump without even stopping. They call them Sidedumpers and there are several companies that make them. No need for outriggers.

One problem might be that firewood will roll under the tires.


----------



## mechnut (May 25, 2010)

I've seen side dumping trucks before.

the problem with that idea on this particular vehicle is that we have a floating front axle, just a wish bone, no springs.... so if a load were to get stuck and too much weight ended up on one side it might be easier to roll over than a truck....

but since the beam/cylinder combo probably weighs into the 600+ lb range, you could probably dump to the other side and never worry about roll overs because of the massive counter weight..

to everyone who suggested putting the splitter on the front, the reason its on the back is to keep the weight on the rear axle.....

thanks for all the input!!


----------



## mechnut (May 25, 2010)

*Side Note*

While building this splitter we needed quite a few hydraulic lines made. After paying way to much for a few 1/2" lines we swore we would make our own lines from that point on. Well we haven't needed any more lines until we started this recent project which has dozens.....

So about 2 months ago i got a sweet deal on this:



























This is a Parker Hannifan PARKRIMP1 hydraulic hose crimping machine, stocked with quite a few fittings, plus we have some hose stock in varying sizes...

Works great...It's really nice to just make your hydraulic hoses right on the spot..


----------



## HARRY BARKER (May 25, 2010)

hows the power transferred to the diff??


----------



## Beefie (May 25, 2010)

It sure is nice to see young guys applying themselves to useful projects. You sure have some nice toys that makes fabbing up stuff so much easier.

Beefie


----------



## mechnut (May 25, 2010)

*Power to Diff*

Harry,

The power goes to the transmission through the old PTO shaft. There is a belt pully on the shaft that used to power the PTO unit. The pulley is belt driven by the engine with twin A belts and there is a belt clutch we fabbed up and connected to the old clutch pedal. 

Only problem we had was that everything ran backwards then.
so we flipped the ring gear over in the diff from the left side to the right side. which re-reversed everything again before it got to the final drives....
so the transmission gears actually spin backwards from the way they used to, but since the rearend got reversed it all works out fine....

You can see the plate we made to cover the back of the diff housing in one of the pics, we removed the pto assembly and flame cut a .75" plate to cover the diff housing.


----------



## mechnut (May 25, 2010)

*Toys*

Beefie,

thanks for the compliment, yeah we have accumulated some nice toys, my father is a machinist, so he had me operating an engine lathe before i was 8, so it's kind of in my blood.

We have a 17" Clausing Colchestor Engine lathe that will fit 80" between centers, there's a little Bridgeport, several arc and MIG welders, A plasma cutter, couple of oxy-acetylene burning units, blast cabinet, big three phase Air-compressor, hydraulic crimping machine.... and other stuff

we plan on building some more equipment for ourselves as well, I'm designing a CNC plasma table that will be my next toy......

but we started not too long ago with nothing but the lathe and an old stick welder.... so nice toys help, but i can appreciate what can be done with minimal tools......


----------



## matt9923 (May 25, 2010)

That pretty cool, nice shop to!!


----------



## mechnut (May 26, 2010)

*Video*

I've had some requests for video so here is a short one.

Sorry it's bad quality, i don't have a video camera right now so i shot it with my still...

And before anyone comments about how slow the cycle time looks keep in mind that the engine is only idling......

Dad was cleaning up some old fence posts....


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/hUHhlnx9t-o&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/hUHhlnx9t-o&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## merlynr (Nov 24, 2010)

Did I see that self-propelled splitter in "Farm Show" paper?


----------



## Wood Doctor (Nov 24, 2010)

TreeCo said:


> Great thread!
> 
> I never get tired of reading about self propelled log splitters. Wish mine was.


+1. This is a marvel of human engineering and ingenuity. My hat's off to OP for a spectacular project.

Let's see. I need two big wheels, a tranny, a 20 Hp engine, a steering mechanism, a seat, brakes, etc., etc., etc.... Well, maybe towing with the Ranger makes more sense at my age.umpkin2:


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Nov 24, 2010)

*Very nice work!*

VERY NICE WORK!

I work in CAD also and if you need help with your drawings....drop me a pm if you're interested in help.

I have a thought about your splitter.

I have a splitter that is horz/vertical. I very seldom use it in the vertical postition because of having to bend over. FWIW

I was thinking about your setup. If you were to use a horz splitter and have the wood pushed toward the hauling box then there wouldn't be any of the picking it up and walking around. One less step. 

I think a log lift with a horz splitter is much more user friendly than a horz/vertical splitter.

REP sent!


----------



## rwbinbc (Nov 24, 2010)

That would be great for cutting tops. Great Job.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Nov 25, 2010)

*A Vote for Vertical*

I have always felt that the vertical log splitter position, while slower, is still the way to go because I think it is safer and I don't have to lift huge logs or buy/make a special hydraulic lift. I would wager that most log splitter injuries occur when the left hand gets trapped between the toe plate and the log while force is being exerted by the wedge. Back injuries can occur when lifting logs to the I-beam platform.

To solve the "bending over" problem, I sit on an old steel card table chair that I find more comfortable than a 14" dia. round. Either could be used. It's easy to move the chair out of the way for the whoppers that I cannot position and turn while sitting down. Just MHO.


----------



## Locust Cutter (Nov 25, 2010)

Wood Doctor said:


> I have always felt that the vertical log splitter position, while slower, is still the way to go because I think it is safer and I don't have to lift huge logs or buy/make a special hydraulic lift. I would wager that most log splitter injuries occur when the left hand gets trapped between the toe plate and the log while force is being exerted by the wedge. Back injuries can occur when lifting logs to the I-beam platform.
> 
> To solve the "bending over" problem, I sit on an old steel card table chair that I find more comfortable than a 14" dia. round. Either could be used. It's easy to move the chair out of the way for the whoppers that I cannot position and turn while sitting down. Just MHO.



I could used to a horizontal splitter if I had a hydraulic log lift and a multi wedge,... I occasionally use my vert/horiz splitter in the horiz position with the smaller logs. That said, both positions an be uncomfortable depending on what you're doing and how you're doing it,...


----------



## 4seasons (Nov 25, 2010)

*One of the best build theads I have seen here*

This is one nice looking machine. I was curious what kind of pump you used and how it was mounted. I couldn't find a pic with the pump and was wondering if it was mounted to the front of the trans axle or was on a pulley from the engine.
I'm not a big fan of vertical splitting but I can understand if that is the way you like to split. Looks like the pivot were the beam raises/lowers would be a weak point. I cant see the way the lift cylinder mounts to the arm but with that much weight on one end of the pivot it just seem weak to me. I'm sure the hydraulics are up to the task but bolts/rod in the pivot would break if something was to get in a bind. I could be wrong, just an outside observation.


----------



## mechnut (Dec 15, 2010)

merlynr said:


> Did I see that self-propelled splitter in "Farm Show" paper?



You sure did. I got a PM a while back about doing an article on it so I emailed the photos and info.


----------



## mechnut (Dec 15, 2010)

4seasons said:


> This is one nice looking machine. I was curious what kind of pump you used and how it was mounted. I couldn't find a pic with the pump and was wondering if it was mounted to the front of the trans axle or was on a pulley from the engine.
> I'm not a big fan of vertical splitting but I can understand if that is the way you like to split. Looks like the pivot were the beam raises/lowers would be a weak point. I cant see the way the lift cylinder mounts to the arm but with that much weight on one end of the pivot it just seem weak to me. I'm sure the hydraulics are up to the task but bolts/rod in the pivot would break if something was to get in a bind. I could be wrong, just an outside observation.



There is quite a bit of force needed to lift the beam, and the cylinder is at a huge mechanical disadvantage, but trust me, the components are more than heavy enough. The pins in the cylinder are 1" diameter and every pin is in double shear, the tubes are 2" x 3" rectangular tubing with 1/4" wall thickness, the pivot pin itself is also 1" high strength carbon steel, and the hydraulic piston is only 3" with 2000 psi behind it. If something were to get caught in the works it would mostly be crushed.. like an arm.... Or in the case of something stronger the pressure relief valve on the hydraulics would blow way before any of the mechanical components even thought of yielding.

I understand it could be hard to tell from pics and may look a little on the weak side. But overkill was definitely the idea when we built that part...

Thanks for the observation and input though!! It's appreciated.


----------



## mechnut (Dec 15, 2010)

Oh, also the pump mount directly to the engine, it's all but impossible to get a picture because it's tucked up under the reservoir but i'll see if i can crawl under and take one.


----------



## Jon E (Dec 15, 2010)

When you first posted pictures of that machine, I saved them to my computer with the idea that something like that would make an ideal woods rig. My biggest concern is stability, though. I have fairly steep woods, and some of my trails exceed 10% grade. I'd be worried that the machine would have a tendency to stand on its' tail or roll, as it appears to be fairly rear-heavy and narrow. 

How stable do you believe that to be? I have experienced some close calls with my tractor and I just don't like the feeling of being up above, and behind, the rear wheels. Especially going up a hill.

I'm also interested in the speed of that machine. A crawl/walking speed (2-3 mph max) would be perfect - it's actually nice to go slow and easy through the woods and look at the forest.

My brother runs a custom fabrication shop specializing in Jeep and other-off-road vehicles, and we would love to fab something like that up, maybe from an old Jeep frame and a tube bed like you have. I'd be thinking more of a front-seat, front-engine, rear dump bed concept though. More traditional. I like your idea very much though (from one engineer to another!).

Jon (PE, civil)


----------



## mechnut (Dec 15, 2010)

Jon E said:


> When you first posted pictures of that machine, I saved them to my computer with the idea that something like that would make an ideal woods rig. My biggest concern is stability, though. I have fairly steep woods, and some of my trails exceed 10% grade. I'd be worried that the machine would have a tendency to stand on its' tail or roll, as it appears to be fairly rear-heavy and narrow.
> 
> How stable do you believe that to be? I have experienced some close calls with my tractor and I just don't like the feeling of being up above, and behind, the rear wheels. Especially going up a hill.
> 
> ...



Well, as far as stability goes I'd say that it's moderately stable. We have definitely not had any problems on 10% grades, but it could be more stable. It's quite heavy so it's not prone to roll or tip back... we drive straight up 25% grades with no backward rolling issues, i wouldn't drive sideways on one though.. 

As I have mentioned before we're currently building a new model of this machine. Though the new one doesn't resemble this on at all.... It is a traditional front cab/engine, rear dump-bed design, and it is absolutely stable! We've tested the new design on 40+% grades with no problems what so ever... 

As far as speed on the current yellow rig goes, it's got a 3-speed forward plus reverse tranny so... You can do anything from a super slow crawl to probably 15mph. (though it is hard to control in top gear due to the hydraulic joy stick steering... ) 

Good luck with your own build, and if you need hydraulic lines made i make custom lines cheap!!

-james


----------



## Cowboy Billy (Dec 15, 2010)

Cool build James

I love seeing someone figure out what they want and will work best for them and build it. You thought it out very well and did a great job building it. I've never thought of using a steering cylinder controlled by a spool valve but its a good idea and I may use it for one of my projects. While it would have been nice to have the splitter at other end it would have been it the way there too. And as you said you would have lost traction by putting it elsewhere. A conveyor would have been nice. My cousin has a cement mixer that has a three sided box (hopper) on it that lifts up and dumps the gravel into the mixer.

The splitter I am getting ready to build will have a box wedge on it like a TW-7. It will discharge to the back and have hitch so I can pull a wagon. It will also have a shoot like on a square baler that will catch the wood and as I split it will push the wood up it and dump on the trailer. I got a two cylinder 14 hp perkins diesel to power it with. I also have a electric V belt clutch that will run a air compressor. It has a 60 amp altenater and I have a 3500 watt power inverter to put on it too so I can have 110v power out when I am working I may also have a small refrigerator for cold drinks

Billy


----------



## WidowMaker (Dec 15, 2010)

Slick looking rig, how long does it take to make the 100 mile round trip to the mountains and how many trips to haul the 3 to 5 cord we normally cut in an outing...


----------



## Metals406 (Dec 15, 2010)

WidowMaker said:


> Slick looking rig, how long does it take to make the 100 mile round trip to the mountains and how many trips to haul the 3 to 5 cord we normally cut in an outing...



You need a Military Deuce.5 and trailer! http://idahomotorpool.com/


----------



## flushcut (Dec 16, 2010)

opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## WidowMaker (Dec 16, 2010)

Yea, them ol dueces are tufff, hauling old dogs, but way to high off the ground for this old back to load. We get by very well with a couple PowerStrokes and a Dodge Cummins, a 16 ft an a 11 ft trailer. We can move a lot of wood in a weekend...


----------



## mechnut (Dec 17, 2010)

WidowMaker said:


> Slick looking rig, how long does it take to make the 100 mile round trip to the mountains and how many trips to haul the 3 to 5 cord we normally cut in an outing...



LOL. Well we have driven it in a few parades... But it usually goes on my brother's 16' trailer... We usually haul it to wherever we're cutting, then fill the truck and trailer with wood to haul back... On the last trip we just fill the splitter with wood and leave enough room in the trailer to strap it in with the wood... 


Thanks again to everyone for all the comments. I appreciate all the feedback... Keep in mind this was just something we threw together in a few weeks... it wasn't really planned out... We had a general idea, but mostly it was just pipe and welder designed.... so it's far from perfect...


----------



## MNBobcat (Jan 2, 2012)

Del_Corbin said:


> To the top.



Where are the pictures of the new model?


----------



## avalancher (Jan 2, 2012)

MNBobcat said:


> Where are the pictures of the new model?



Exactly what I was thinking!


----------



## radroy92 (Jan 2, 2012)

*Love It!*

I saw this impressive build when you posted before. Very cool design and workmanship.


Now........ How about if the splitter swung out to the side and right next to that was a log lift to lift the splits up to the cargo area??? ;-))))) I'm only think of your back!

I love it!

Roy


----------



## zogger (Jan 2, 2012)

*Dang cool....*

...and I am jiss so proud of myself when I get all the zerk fittings to work...

I love the stuff you smart guys can build!


----------



## flushcut (Jan 2, 2012)

opcorn:


----------



## treklager (Jan 16, 2012)

Nice work !
Like to see the latest version of it.
Very professional done.
My splitter is self propelled aswell !

Firewood processor Vlieland.wmv - YouTube

Sorry no movie of it driving yet
I have to transport my wood with an other vehicle : a Bucher transporter 2400


----------



## Jakers (Feb 2, 2012)

opcorn:


----------



## Preston (Feb 2, 2012)

Say what you please, but as a retired ironworker and a self professed tinkerer, this build is the most unique build I've seen come out of a farm shop. Some unreal design and fabrication. I love the American mind, when it's working on something constructive. 

Since I closed my shop I don't have the facilities for that anymore. Man, does that make me hurt for a place to work again. :msp_smile:


----------

